# Brinkmann Elite pro @ Costco.com???



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 8, 2006)

Call me crazy, but I'd rather have a Weber! They have a 4 burner and a 6 burner model. You may pay more but, buy once, cry once. JMHO! :grin:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 9, 2006)

GlennR said:
			
		

> I thought Larry Wolferub had that Brinkman gass grill but I could be mistaken.



Great memory there Glenn!! Yes, I do indeed have a Brinkmann Pro Series 2600 (I think it's a 2600, I'll look when I get home).  It cost $299.99, and is by far the best gas grill I've owned.  It has 4 Cast Iron burners, vaporizer bars, side burner, huge shelf, electric ignition which still has the original batteries and has never failed to light on the first try.  This thing is a beast that weighs over 200#'s.  The only complaint I have is I've worn the porcelain off the grates and can't find replacements!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 9, 2006)

Bob T said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":p37tezn7]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Look out! You said something good about another grill other than a Weber??!!   [-X 

I forgot where I was at. On the other board, I got the second degree for saying I like My V.Castings better than a Weber. Even got a nice e-mail from someone about it lol. (Not the moderator)  Glad you like yours, that's the key right there.[/quote:p37tezn7]

No kidding Bob, I'm sure I'll get grief from someone though.  But a Weber grill comparible to my Brinkmann would have probably cost $200 or more bucks!  It was an easy decision in my book!


----------



## Finney (Feb 9, 2006)

Easily more.


----------



## Green Hornet (Apr 13, 2006)

I bit the bullet and went with the Weber Summit 4 burner it is on it's way now. Our ol Char-Broil disintergrated when the wifey used a pressure cleaner on it!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 13, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> I bit the bullet and went with the Weber Summit 4 burner it is on it's way now. Our ol Char-Broil disintergrated when the wifey used a pressure cleaner on it!



That's one of the grills I was looking at. Trying to justify in my own mind the 6 burner model.


----------



## Green Hornet (Apr 13, 2006)

If you entertain a lot then it is a good deal. It is just too much grill for me right now. i was very surprised/ happy when the wifey ordered it off Amazon for me.


----------

